# fluval edge



## tonyg1 (15 Mar 2012)

i have an edge set up in the kitchen and to be fare i'm really disapointed with it,the filter is pants and the lighting is also very poor(halogen bulbs),the lights can be sorted easily enough but the filter is a different matter.i have a fluval 106 waiting to take over from the standard filter,but do fluval do an outlet kit either spray bar or lily pipe to fit or will i have to diy one.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (16 Mar 2012)

To my knowledge, you'll need to DIY one.  Could possibly butcher the existing inlet? 

What's the issue with the fitted filter? I've got an edge and I love it to pieces, been running a couple of yrs now with no issues. But I do only keep a betta and my gold marble bristlenose in it, no planting. Am asking because I was thinking of planting mine soon and running it as a low-tech.


----------



## Eboeagles (16 Mar 2012)

I've been running mine planted for a year with no real problems. The filters fine for me. Not amazing but capable. Just rescaled to an iwagumi last weekend so that's the real test & I guess we'll see in the coming weeks...


----------



## tonyg1 (19 Mar 2012)

it's just that theres no flexibilty with it,its in the middle period and i would like to do some kind of low tech island scape in there which just blocks the flow around the tank as i found with an anubias nana on a piece of wood.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (20 Mar 2012)

Ah, know what you mean about that. Think I've just got used to it! lol Didn't even think of that.


----------



## tonyg1 (22 Mar 2012)

just ordered a length 16mm x 3mm of rigid tubing to fab a return and spray bar,lets see if i can do it in one piece...should be interesting!.


----------

